# Early signs....?



## mommaem (Dec 22, 2005)

How early did you know you were preggo? With out taking a test?

I'm curious, I'm not at all good at charting and keeping track. However i know i was fertile last week (fertilityfriend.com!) I still have a week and half until i get my period. However i have had the worst heart burn and headach (which i have never had, only when i was pregnet) And i'm dreaming like i do when i have my period. Maybe i'm just over thinking. I was just curious if any of you had very early signs? Thanks

Emily







:







7-23-05







:


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I started having some symptoms a little after 2 weeks. I got extremely tired, couldn't remember certain things,and very tender/sore breasts. I knew I was pregnant. I took a test around 3 weeks and it was positive.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I wasn't charting but I did have a positive ovulation test and we were trying. I "knew" 4 dpo when I started getting weird cramping. Like period cramps but they never had happened that early. Didn't actually test positive though until 12 dpo.


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

first pregnancy i just *knew*when i happened, no joke.
within 2 weeks of that my breasts started aching, i got mild nausea, and got a + 3 days before my missed period.

that pregnancy ended in MC at 10 wks.

i didn't *know* i got pregnant when i did, we started TTC 1 month after the mc, and one night it occured to me "hmm, my boobies kinda hurt", took a test and it was + 2 days after missed period, then HORRIFIC 4 month long morning sickness started and 5 months after hat i had my beautiful bb man 7/25 of this year









most of them, i think, if you feel it... you are. we have that awesome intuition like that.

gl to you







!!


----------



## MangoMommy (Oct 20, 2008)

For me, it's tender nipples and overwhelming exhaustion.


----------



## mommaem (Dec 22, 2005)

Took a pregnancy test and came up







today. I'm having lower back pain and my breasts are tingly (which they usually are tender for my period) Which i should start today. We will see!! Theres always next month!

Emily


----------

